# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Սպառողական վարքագիծ

## Cannibal

ժողովուրդ կարողա մեկն ու մեկիտ մոտ լինի ես թեմայի վերաբերյալ ռեֆերատ՞

----------

